

How do some cultures stay lean while consuming high amounts of carbohydrates? - webista
http://eatingacademy.com/nutrition/how-do-some-cultures-stay-lean-while-still-consuming-high-amounts-of-carbohydrates

======
nicholas73
www.wholehealthsource.blogspot.com

Start from there, a researcher's blog. The post, while stating important
nutrition concepts, do not explain the story. Simply put, Americans are eating
more than they should, because modern foods are rewarding for the brain.
Traditional carbs are not like this. Try overeating on rice.

